# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Një mesazh i qenësishëm

## torrkerry

ANGAZHIM...

Jezusi tha: “Kërkoni pra, më së pari Mbretërinë dhe drejtësinë e tij e të gjitha këto do t’iu jepen si shtesë! Prandaj mos u brengosni për të nesërmen, sepse e nesërmja do të kujdeset vetë për vete. Secilës ditë i del mjaft pikëllimi i vet!”
(Mat. 6,33-34)

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

DFASHURIA...

Shën Gjoni shkruan: “Ja si u dëftua dashuria e Hyjit në ne: 
Hyji dërgoi në botë një të Vetmin Birin e vet, 
që ne të jetojmë në sajë të tij.
Dashuria përmbahet në këtë:
jo se ne e kemi dashur Hyjin,
por ai na ka dashur ne, 
dhe e ka dërguar Birin e vet 
si fli pajtuese për mëkate tona” (1 Gjn 4,9-10).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

MIRËKUPTIMI:

Një fjalë e vjetër urtie: “I madh është Zoti ynë, i gjithpushtetshëm,e pakufishme është dija e tij” (Ps 147,5).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

BESIMI...JAM I SIGURT...

Lutje me plot besim ndaj Zotit: “Zoti është strehimi i të salvuarit, 
                                                vend i sigurt për ditë të vështira” (Ps. 9,10).

                                               “Zoti është drita ime, dhe shpëtimi im,
                                                 kë do të kem frikë?
                                                Zoti është mbrojtësi i jetës time, 
                                                para kujt do të dridhem?” (Ps 21, 1)

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

URTIA...

Lutje lavdërimi: “Fjalët e tua e fsheha në zemrën time
                            që të mos gaboj kundër teje.
                             I bekuar je, o Zot:
                             ma mëso vullnesën tënde”
                              (Ps 119.11-12)

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

PAQE:

Jezusi tha: “Po ju lë paqen, po ju jap paqen time”. (Gjn 14,27).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

ÇLIRIMI...

Davidi,, mbreti i Izraelit, tha: “Ja, ky skamnor e thirri në ndihmë 
                                               e Zoti e dëgjoi 
                                              dhe e shpëtoi nga të gjitha vuajtjet e tija”.
                                              (Ps 34,7).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

PRANIMI....

Këngë lavderimi: “Tek Ti që i dëgjon uratat,  
                              do të vijë çdo njeri i ngarkuar me mëkatë.   
                              Fajet tona janë më të forta se ne,
                              por Ti i zhbin mëkatet tona”.
                             (Ps 65.3-4).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

MBROJTJE.....

Lutje: Prire drejt meje veshin tënd, nxito të më shpëtosh!
Ji për mua qetë shpëtimi, kështjellë mbrojtjeje!
Sepse forca ime e shtrehimi im ti je:
pashë Emrin tënd më pri e më sundo.
(Ps 31,3- 4)

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

VEÇORI...

Hyji tha: 
“Porse ju më jeni dëshmitarë,
-	kështu flet Zoti – 
shërbëtorët e mi, 
që unë ju zgjodha, 
që ta dini e të më besoni, 
ta kuptoni se jam i tillë: 
para meje hyjni s’ka pasur, 
as pas meje një tjetër s’do të ketë! 
Unë e vetëm unë jam Zot,
përveç meje Shëlbues tjetër s’ka!” (Iz 43,10-11)

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

STILI I JETËS.

Qoheleth tha: “Hyji do t’i qesë në gjyq të gjitha veprat e fshehta, qofshin ato të mira ose të këqija” (Kishtari 12,14)

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

KËNAQËSI....

Salomoni tha: “Më shumë vlen pakica me frikën e Zotit, se visare të medha e me to shqetësimi”. (Fu 15,16)

Torrkerry

----------


## xemanuel

> ANGAZHIM...
> 
> Jezusi tha: Kërkoni pra, më së pari Mbretërinë dhe drejtësinë e tij e të gjitha këto do tiu jepen si shtesë! Prandaj mos u brengosni për të nesërmen, sepse e nesërmja do të kujdeset vetë për vete. Secilës ditë i del mjaft pikëllimi i vet!
> (Mat. 6,33-34)
> 
> Torrkerry


Vetem ai qe nuk ka besim ne Zotin ose nuk jeton me Zotin merakoset per diten e neserme pra , ai qe beson dhe te gjitha shpresat i mbane ne Jezus Krishtin Zotin tone te gjhithpushtetshem nuk merakoset per te nesermen , sepse Perendia ka me bollek dhe te jep .

Une personalisht i kam thene Zotit mos me jep shume o Zot sepse nga parate mund te te harroj Ty por te lutem mos me jep as pak qe une te vuaj 

Vllezer te dashur qe besoni ne te verteten , Ne Jezus Krishtin mos u merakosni per te nesermen , Zoti ka dhe jep nese i kerkoni Atij

Mateu 7 
*9 A ka midis jush ndonjë njeri që, po t`i kërkojë i biri bukë, t`i japë një gur?
10 Ose po t`i kërkojë një peshk, t`i japë një gjarpër?
11 Në qoftë se ju, që jeni të këqij, dini t`u jepni dhurata të mira bijve tuaj, aq më tepër Ati juaj, që është në qiej, do t`u japë gjëra të mira atyre që ia kërkojnë.

*

----------


## torrkerry

BINDJE...

Një fjalë e lashtyë urtie: “Synimi i Zotit qëndron për amshim,

                                         Mendimet e zemrës së tij prej breznie në brezni”.
                                         (Ps 33,11).
 Torrkerry.

----------


## torrkerry

BESIMI...

Një këngë adhurimi: 

“E pret shpirti im Zotin 
më tepër se rrojtarët agimi.
Më tepër se rojtarët agimin
le të shpresojë Izraeli në Zotin 
sepse te Zoti është mëshira
dhe i madh është tek Ai shpërblimi”

(Ps 130,7)

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

PËRKATËSI...

Shën Pali shkruan për nxënësit e Krishtit: 
“Atdheu ynë është qielli 
nga presim se vjen si shëlbues  
Jezu Krishti Zot” (Fil 3,20).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

PRANIMI....

Jezu Krishti tha:
“Të gjithë ata që m’i jep Ati, 
do të vijnë tek unë, 
dhe atë që vjen tek unë, 
s’do ta qes jashtë”.
(Gjn 6,37).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

DHEMBSHURI...

Davidi tha:
 “Sikurse baba ka dhembje për fëmijët e vet, 
ashtu Zoti ka dhembje për ata që e druajnë”
(Ps. 103,13).

Torrkerry

----------


## mikesha

torrkerry,pershendetje:
Nese ke mundsi me ma shqaru me mir thënjen ''po ju le paqen,po ju jap paqen time"

----------


## torrkerry

PROVANI...
Jeremia shkruan: 
“Para se të trajtoja në kraharorin amëror, të njoha 
e para se të dilje nga gjiri amëror, të shenjtërova”.
(Jer. 1,5).

Mikesha, beso këtë me gjithë shpirt, me gjithë zemër e do ta ndjehesh paqen e Krishtit, atë paqe që vetëm Ai mund të na japë...

Torrkerry

----------

